# Glock 357 Sig



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Anyone have any experience with this gun? I have not seen one before other than in a magazine. Glock has a nice looking one for sale right now. Is it the same round as a 357 magnum?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i have no experience with it,but it is a different round altogether,than the mag.same caliber maybe,but ballistics are not comperable and they are not interchaneable.one cartridge is rimless and the other is rimmed
,357 sig ammo is made specifically for semi-autos(necked down .40 i think).it's also not the easiest to find,and a little pricey.
again,i'm not experienced with it,but my info comes from research.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

It is supposed to be similar in performance to a .357, but yes it's a necked down .40 shell with a .357 round in it. It's a snappy little round, I've shot it before but don't own one. Hmm... maybe I'll buy a barrel for my Glock 22 and see.... But anyways, ammo is tougher to find since there aren't a ton of .357 sig's running around. So is the .45 GAP, expensive round with a limited market.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

uses the same mags as the .40 cal. performs like a .357 id go with either a .40cal or 9mm if your getting a glock. ammo is much easier to obtain for these 2 calibers and all my glocks just eating everything i have up.. if you own a .40, you can get a conversion barrel for it to shoot .357 sig


----------



## yankeeimport (Feb 28, 2010)

I just sold my Glock Sub-compact .357sig...It was fun to shoot, but expensive for rnds. I suggest a Sig226 .40 Much cheaper to practice w/....But if you do get the .357sig get a full sized one!he sub-compact kicks! In fact I refferd to as my little fist full of dynamite. Also try the Sig Sauer .357sig before you purchace the Glock. Not that Im knocking Glock, The Sig fit my hand way better and feels like a Cadillac.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Everyone thanks for the info. I was interested in one until I found out that it is not the same round as a 357 magnum. Does anyone know why they do not make a semi auto pistol that will shoot the 357 magnum round?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Too long of a round. I think the only gun that shoots the true .357 and .44 is the Desert Eagle. But if you're buying that ya may as well get it in .50.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

.357 sig is also the round adopted by the federal air marshalls. kind of a puzzling choice to me as you'd think the last thing wanted in a pressurized tube of aluminum flying at upmteen thousand feet would be a round with that much penetration.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Sharp Charge said:


> Too long of a round. I think the only gun that shoots the true .357 and .44 is the Desert Eagle. But if you're buying that ya may as well get it in .50.



You know I never even gave the length a thought? I have seen the Desert Eagles, they are nice looking guns.

I guess I am just to old fashioned in my thinking and may need to expand my horizons a little. I just might have to look into getting me a nice 45acp!!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

scallop said:


> .357 sig is also the round adopted by the federal air marshalls. kind of a puzzling choice to me as you'd think the last thing wanted in a pressurized tube of aluminum flying at upmteen thousand feet would be a round with that much penetration.



bullet design determines penetration, not the round.

my .17 remington flies at 4200 ftps, guaranteed not to over penetrate


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

very true littleking, however I have read that the FAMS could not find a frangible that would reliably work and Tom Quinn the FAMS director has on record stated that "the FAMS uses a high quality hollow point ammunition"

my original point was the .357 sig is known as a "hot" round that has a rep for better than average penetration. thinking on it a bit more, if you have some idiots planning on taking over a plane and your choices are a few holes in the aircraft and some dead goblins versus everyone on the plane being dead, well I will take the holes.

I would be willing to bet that your .17 would probably punch a hole in an aircraft skin


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

this is the same FAMS that believes that anyone with sulfur residue on their person MUST be a hijacker


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

ayup and they are running around on planes with firearms, now dont you feel safer?


----------



## steve b (Jun 15, 2009)

The 357sig has a slight advantage in still doing its job, after having penetrated a barrier. A good choice for highway patrol, and others likely to have to shoot thru sheet metal and auto glass. It doesn't necessarily mean more penetration thru soft tissue in total, just that punching thru an intermediate barrier won't compromise it as much as, say, a .45 with greater frontal area. A good choice, but there is no special magic. The .357SIG operates at same pressure as its parent cartridge, the .40SW. Being a new, modern caliber for new firearms, it is hotter than much older designs, and not much room left, safety-wise for a +P loading. steve b


----------

